# Is it normal to be so bloated



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ever since I started on meds(50 mcg of Levothyroxine) I've been bloated. I used to drink alot of water and pee several times. Now I retain alot of it and by the end of the day my paints are soooo uncomfortable. 
My thyroid is in normal range now(higher end of normal). Guess I have to really stick to a low sodium diet.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I bloated on 25mcg levothyroxine.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's not good...you should talk with your doctor about this issue if it is persistent (and not related to monthly cycle, etc.). And I agree...low sodium will help.


----------



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

What else could be? Kidney's? I just want to loose weight. I exercise 4 to 6 days a week but need to eat healthy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Could be a variety of things causing it. What's your diagnosis that prompted starting the thyroid meds?

Caffeine can be a good diuretic to at least help you feel a little better until you get things figured out. (It may also help you see whether water retention is the issue, versus good old fashioned weight gain...)


----------



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

My TSH was 7.8 now at 3.58. Before meds I was depressed. Falling asleep early. Nails splitting. I have gained some weight but my paints are tighter at the end of the day than at the beginning even if I eat light but drink alot of water.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay. It's worth mentioning to your doctor. It could be your body getting used to the meds and trying to "figure things out" so to speak...but still worth mentioning.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tracy4 said:


> My TSH was 7.8 now at 3.58. Before meds I was depressed. Falling asleep early. Nails splitting. I have gained some weight but my paints are tighter at the end of the day than at the beginning even if I eat light but drink alot of water.


Your TSH indicates that you are still hypo.

I bloated badly when I was undermedicated and hypo.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hypo= bloat. You probably need a higher dose of the med. When I finally got on the right dose, I lost right pounds of bloat in a week.

Whoops - editing to say EIGHT pounds.


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

I have no idea if its your medication but you might try eating meat and veggies only for a few days, maybe add dairy after. I've had problems with major bloat on and off and its the only cure I've found. GasX, Beano, yadda yadda, doesn't work. When I was really strict with it I probably only has gas a maximum of once a week (no joke). It makes me feel awesome - flat tummy, regulated, and refreshed (lol)! Seriously, just try it.

Plus, if you have the autoimmune thyroid it might help even more. Ya never know! There is a very interesting theory about diet, autoimmunity, and disease in general. Thats just a fraction of the info out there.


----------



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

3.58 TSH is in the normal range and my dr won't raise meds since my free T4 is normal. 1.20. My last TSH level was 3.01 so
It did go up a bit
I'm not bloated with gas. It's with water retention.


----------

